# How to check which cam revision you have...DIY



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

Special thanks to DigitalHippie for the idea!
VW CAM TSB
Very simple...all you need is a few rags and a t-30 torx.
This will also allow you to get a look at the follower. If the base is broken and missing...you'll be able to tell from here.








1. Remove your intake (engine cover or tube style).
2. Pull the vac hose off of the vacuum pump. Make sure you remove the rubber insert should it separate and reinsert it into the hose, makes for easier install later.
3. Undo the fasteners for the hose pictured here...it will be in the way and one of the bolts actually holds the hose holder bracket to the vac pump.








4. Locate the 3 torx bolts holding the vac pump to the head. They really aren't THAT tight, my little wrench was more than enough...here is a few pics of the bolts removed...








The hose holder...








The third is right by the vac hose up top.
5. Once you have the bolts removed you can back the pump out of the head. Make sure to put a rag or something under it as it will leak a little oil. It will be a little stubborn at first, but I was able to walk it out without too much trouble.








6. Take a peek inside. As seen here, I have the two piece B cam.








Some more pics of where the follower meets it...
















Reinstall in reverse order. 

_Modified by NoRegrets78 at 6:31 PM 3-25-2008_

_Modified by NoRegrets78 at 6:36 PM 3-25-2008_

_Modified by NoRegrets78 at 9:02 PM 3-25-2008_

_Modified by NoRegrets78 at 11:22 PM 3-25-2008_

_Modified by NoRegrets78 at 8:13 AM 3-26-2008_


_Modified by NoRegrets78 at 7:25 PM 4-25-2008_


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: How to check which cam revision you have...DIY (NoRegrets78)*

Excellent. Thank you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

You're very welcome. I was thinking of doing this for a while since I was told you can check this way, but was kinda nervous. It really is a joke.


----------



## Dan GSR (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: How to check which cam revision you have...DIY (NoRegrets78)*

Hah, you beat me by a little bit! I have pics and everything after inspecting mine, lol. 
I have a B and mine falls into the affected engine range. The B cam is considered a GOOD CAM!
Noregrets has some great pics of the two piece cam end! Here is an A version 1 piece cam for comparision:









I just removed the torx bits from the cover plate on mine. Put some rags down or you'll leak about 1/16th of a quart of oil out all over the tranny.








Then pulled out the vacuum pump piece.








From above the battery, you can see the two piece cam:








Or if you want to use an inspection mirror:









Cars experiencing issues with a worn A version cam may set a code similar to:
008851 - Fuel Pressure Regulator Valve (N276): Mechanical Malfunction
P2293 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
The German version of the TSB (well before any USA TSB) indicated engines up to serial number 125350.
My engine serial is on a sticker on the timing cover and says BPY 100XXX.
Just having a serial in the range, as I have demonstrated, does not necessarily indicate a bad A version cam. 
Here is a comparison on how to tell which cam you have:










_Modified by syntrix at 8:18 PM 3-25-2008_


----------



## goin2fast (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: How to check which cam revision you have...DIY (syntrix)*

Very nice. SO which cam is good and which is bad??


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: How to check which cam revision you have...DIY (goin2fast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goin2fast* »_Very nice. SO which cam is good and which is bad??

I just added all my pics and a writeup to the post above http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good to have all this info in once place.


----------



## teriba (Dec 4, 1999)

*Re: How to check which cam revision you have...DIY (goin2fast)*

2 piece is good, 1 piece is bad.


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

Well no one said anything about just removing the cover!!! If I would have known it was even simpler!!! LOL
My way allows you to get a sneak peak at the follower too...if the base is gone, you'll see it!


_Modified by NoRegrets78 at 8:59 PM 3-25-2008_


----------



## goin2fast (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks guys


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

Guys...this is flat out awesome. Thank you both. I'm still too afraid to look. LOL. I don't want to open it up and see the "A" version. Overall...time wise...and difficulty wise? Also, what are the torque specs for the install. Thanks again.


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*

For syntrix's method...maybe 2 minutes. For mine, maybe 5. Mine requires a tad more dexterity for the bolt not easily seen, but you can see more by removing the entire pump.
If you just want a look at the cam and not the follower...just remove the cover as syntrix posted. Very simple. Torque specs im not sure of...I tightened it about as much as it was when I took it off. It's a torx...doesn't need to be OMFG tight.


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoRegrets78* »_It's a torx...doesn't need to be OMFG tight.

LOL







thanks.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*

How to tell:


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

Just for my curiosity...let's say someone opens this up and finds they have the "A" version cam. What then? Drive the PISS out of the car and hope the CEL for fuel cut comes on, or take it to the dealer and explain (with pics) that eventually the cam lobe is going to fail?


----------



## B3sat16v (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*

I would like to know this aswell...!


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (B3sat16v)*

Great stuff Noregrets and Syntrix! I will inspect mine soon even though I believe I have the B cam.


----------



## jeff2.0t (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: (my07blkgti)*

If you check this, post your vin range (+-5000) and production date (write on your door pannel)


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (jeff2.0t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeff2.0t* »_If you check this, post your vin range (+-5000) and production date (write on your door pannel)

That has nothing to do with if you have an A or B cam.
If you have an A, the dealer won't do anything unless you set codes under the USA TSB. I'm sure there's a link to it or a description of it in the FAQ?


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (syntrix)*

I'm hosting it here VW CAM TSB


----------



## socalvdubgirl (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*

I guess I had the bad cam I had the top end of my engine rebuilt due to premature cam shaft wear at 26K dealer said something about a bad oil pump.. Just glad that it has been replaced..


----------



## goin2fast (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: (socalvdubgirl)*

SO what happens if we are out of warranty? Am I gonna have to pay? I have a couple of followers coming on Friday but if I have lobe wear this is going to be a reoccurring problem as My VF RS/S kit is going on in a week.


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

If you are out of warranty, yes you will have to pay. TSB's are different from recalls as they only are in effect for a certain time, and only during warranty.
If you made it to 60k miles though, chances are you have the B cam.


----------



## goin2fast (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*

So I am hoping.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoRegrets78* »_If you are out of warranty, yes you will have to pay. TSB's are different from recalls as they only are in effect for a certain time, and only during warranty.
If you made it to 60k miles though, chances are you have the B cam.
 
Other than a different material or hardness on the cam B versus A . 
Im wondering now did they also change the profile of the cam ??







Bob.G


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
Other than a different material or hardness on the cam B versus A . 
Im wondering now did they also change the profile of the cam ??







Bob.G

I don't think so.
The A cam just wears and appears to be a differ profile. The pictures I've have up of the A vs B cam the peaks of the lobes were actually squared off.
That is just where the most pressure is so it will wear faster in theory.
Also I think the change in materials gives it an illusion of having a different profile. I've looked at it the same way I believe you are several times and thought the same thing.


----------



## dietcokefiend (Jul 11, 2007)

It would be interesting to get a list going of engine number and production date to cam revision going. While we know some can be mixed up, it would be nice to know for sure when no more A-cams would be in the lineup.


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: How to check which cam revision you have...DIY (NoRegrets78)*

NoRegrets, your pics are down.


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: How to check which cam revision you have...DIY (JaxACR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JaxACR* »_NoRegrets, your pics are down.









I think all his pics are down since he is moving on to a new car


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Sorry guys, I deleted my messed up photobucket account completely forgetting the pics were there. I'll work on getting them back up just give me a little time.


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Pics fixed...sorry about that guys!


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (NoRegrets78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoRegrets78* »_Pics fixed...sorry about that guys!

Don't let it happen again!!!








service.tech.warranty.voidin'.wtf?









I guess I should add something... checked an 06 GLI with an engine serial in the 500,000 range (well outside of the german tsb), and guess which cam it had?
A CAM!!! Vin, production date, or engine serial is NOT an indicator of an A or B cam.




_Modified by syntrix at 7:54 PM 4-25-2008_


----------



## winsbluejetta (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (syntrix)*

ok so my car was built in 01/06 and everyone is saying that I should have the "A" cam. without having to take the pump or fp off to check, is it an "A" cam diffinatly?
Also I am at approx 55,000 miles and I just bought the the fuel pump upgrade from syntrix last week (thank you), should I not install the upgrade because of this issue?


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (NoRegrets78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoRegrets78* »_Sorry guys, I deleted my messed up photobucket account completely forgetting the pics were there. I'll work on getting them back up just give me a little time.

Thanks! I'm gonna check mine this weekend.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (winsbluejetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *winsbluejetta* »_ok so my car was built in 01/06 and everyone is saying that I should have the "A" cam. without having to take the pump or fp off to check, is it an "A" cam diffinatly?


No build date has nothing to do with it. mine is a ~1/05 build and it had the B.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Hmm, I've got to do this. 
Just one question. Have B type cams been known to fail as well? I guess there's always that chance, just much less than the A cam. 
I've probably got an A cam seeing that my car was built in April of 2006, but I hope not.


----------



## winsbluejetta (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
No build date has nothing to do with it. mine is a ~1/05 build and it had the B.

Thank you for clarifying this. I need to look into this. I am going to take it apart and check.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (winsbluejetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *winsbluejetta* »_
Thank you for clarifying this. I need to look into this. I am going to take it apart and check.

X2. I guess I missed his post in front of mine. So if VW knew the type A was potentially faulty, then why did they keep using it?


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

not sure how it goes back together, but thats an a cam.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (g60_corrado_91)*

That's a one piece " A " cam you have ..
I would think with a washer type bolt that it should go on the outside not behind that cover espec looking the way the cover is designed to land and seals IMO .







Bob.G


_Modified by rracerguy717 at 8:08 PM 5-3-2008_


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_That's a one piece " A " cam you have ..

Indeed!
We only had time to inspect a cam on a car last week (A version), but will be doing triple duty and pulling the HPFP and inspecting the follower tomorrow on the car.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
No build date has nothing to do with it. mine is a ~1/05 build and it had the B.

That is correct.
6/06 here and if you have any sense of logic, I should have had the A, but I have the B version http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (syntrix)*

Yup, thanks guys. I just got it all put back together. It also solved the "gap" issue. That bracket was causing the gap, so as soon as I put it on the outside, it fit fine.
So now what should I do now that I know I have an A cam? Wait for the codes to show up and replace it? Kind of sucks.








FWIW, my build date is 4/06.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (g60_corrado_91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_corrado_91* »_
So now what should I do now that I know I have an A cam? Wait for the codes to show up and replace it? Kind of sucks.








FWIW, my build date is 4/06.

I would just keep and eye on things and inspect the cam lobe and follower every once in a while .Because IMO the reason they went to a 2 piece cam versus a 1 piece cam because they prob could not get the heat treating process constant and to the level of hardness that why your not hearing ALL A cams are going bad . 
With the 2 piece cam they could use a different heat treat process on the FP cam lobe that makes it harder and more constant and then press it on to the cam itself later .







Bob.G


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (rracerguy717)*

Alright, I'll have to keep on eye on that. Do the pictures I took show the cam lobe or follower at all? I'm a noob when it comes to this.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (g60_corrado_91)*

If you don't set the proper codes, vw will probably not replace the cam/hpfp/follower.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (g60_corrado_91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_corrado_91* »_Alright, I'll have to keep on eye on that. Do the pictures I took show the cam lobe or follower at all? I'm a noob when it comes to this.








 
No you have to pull the pump out and then the follower pulls out with your finger to inspect both surface's.







Bob.G


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
No you have to pull the pump out and then the follower pulls out with your finger to inspect both surface's.







Bob.G

Cool. Thanks for the information. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (g60_corrado_91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_corrado_91* »_
Cool. Thanks for the information. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 
Here is a great DIY that Jeff did that will guide you through it .







Bob.G
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3750088


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
Here is a great DIY that Jeff did that will guide you through it .







Bob.G
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3750088

Awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (g60_corrado_91)*

Crap...I have an early 06...going to have to take a look. I have been running APR for about 20k and have 30k total though and no issues so far. I will update once I inspect mine.


----------



## T62 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (g60_corrado_91)*

G60 you seem to have a Type A cam, but its in Great shape, don't sweat it.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (T62)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aeproberts21* »_Crap...I have an early 06...going to have to take a look. I have been running APR for about 20k and have 30k total though and no issues so far. I will update once I inspect mine. 

Yeah, I've been Stg 2 APR for about 7k. Went directly to Stg 2. I'm at 27,140. The only thing I notice is that sometimes I will spike at 18-19psi, then it'll go down to 10-12, then it'll increase and hold at 15-17. Seems almost like a fuel cut, but I haven't gotten any CEL's from it yet. 
Well, I did get one yesterday, but it's from my #4 cylinder coilpack failing. I thought it was from taking the cam cover off too. Had me real worried.

_Quote, originally posted by *T62* »_G60 you seem to have a Type A cam, but its in Great shape, don't sweat it.

Yeah, I didn't look at the cam lobe or the followers though, so I'm not positive. Especially if what's happening to what I posted above is related.


----------



## lomax (Mar 14, 2007)

I have an 06 plate gti and i am unsure weather to check or not.
What problems would i get if my cam lobe had worn?
and how would i go about getting it changed under warranty? i have been experiencing hesitation under full load at 4.5k for a sec. my car has been bluefin'd. I was going to order an autotech pump hoping this would cure the issue.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (lomax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lomax* »_I have an 06 plate gti and i am unsure weather to check or not.
What problems would i get if my cam lobe had worn?
and how would i go about getting it changed under warranty? i have been experiencing hesitation under full load at 4.5k for a sec. my car has been bluefin'd. I was going to order an autotech pump hoping this would cure the issue.

Haha, I knew that SN looked familar, then I saw Aberdeen. As far as I know, it can cause issues with fuel cuts, low fuel pressure, and maybe worse. Before you get an AT pump, I'd look at the followers and cam lobe. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lomax (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: (g60_corrado_91)*

yeah thought i would try this section.
is it easy enough to try for a novice? i might give it a go tomorrow on my day off.


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (lomax)*

I bought my car back in 06 but I have the B cam it looks like. I've had APR on it since <2k miles and it now has about 49k miles.
Here's a pic of it. I've had a few times that my oil level was a bit low, my car seems to love to burn oil so I believe that may have to do with why there's the scoring that there is. Also, I realize that the camera focused behind the cam =] I didn't take the pic
















As a forethought, does anybody have the part #'s for the A and B revision cams?
I was told the cam part # (I assume B revision as I just called today) is 06F109101B. Can anyone confirm this?
1stvwparts.com shows it as $305.32 with an msrp of $417.10 if this is indeed the right part # http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by gtiiiiiiii at 2:55 PM 5-7-2008_


----------



## marf34 (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: How to check which cam revision you have...DIY (NoRegrets78)*

Thanks for the DIY.
Build date 3/05 Audi A3, 38,000 miles. Do all US A3's come with the B version CAM?
Is the consensus that B cam + APR pump should be OK? Or should i change the follower anyway?


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: How to check which cam revision you have...DIY (syntrix)*

Yesterday I did Syntrix's technique of just removing the vacuum pump cover and internals. I didn't even have to remove the engine cover/intake, just popped it off the pegs on that side for some extra room. 
T-25 torx bit and a hand ratchet, easy!
And..... I have a 2-piece 'B' cam. I held the camera down there to get a picture inside the vacuum pump opening, and you can see the edge of the lobe.








Build date is September 2005, VIN ends with 062032. I'm a little less worried about it now, but still uncertain about long-term durability.


----------



## Boosted_Bunny (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (JaxACR)*

EDIT: Thanks to both you guys for the DIY and pics.















alright, just used syntrix's method, and even though that vacuum pump part freaked me out when I foudn out it was two pieces, I THINK i have the good cam.. even though apparently, NGP pulled the Fuel Regulator Valve N276 malfunction code from my ECM...
When I went to the dlr today they couldn't find the code (even though I told NGP not to erase it...) ..so now I'm really confused.








I wanted to go Stage II, I only have 9k left on my warranty and if I have the good cam, should I still check my follower? (Be nice, I'm a girl who likes to fix it herself.








BUILD DATE 12-05....

_Modified by GotHerFast at 2:29 PM 5-14-2008_


_Modified by GotHerFast at 2:30 PM 5-14-2008_


----------



## Boosted_Bunny (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (GotHerFast)*

...did anyone else feel like they were looking at something inappropriate peering in the side of the engine..??








I've done bolt-ons but never had the head off or anything.. I cant help but feel indecent for the 'peek up the skirt' I just took of my 2.0T.


----------



## VWRacer21 (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (GotHerFast)*

just did mine and i have the a cam with 31K miles and no signs of wear


----------



## lomax (Mar 14, 2007)

Which way is the best to check as i am worried about taking it off and hot getting it back on. 
my car is a june 06 plate


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_I bought my car back in 06 but I have the B cam it looks like. I've had APR on it since <2k miles and it now has about 49k miles.
Here's a pic of it. I've had a few times that my oil level was a bit low, my car seems to love to burn oil so I believe that may have to do with why there's the scoring that there is. 

Do you have a boost gauge? What are you hitting? I used ~1 quart of oil per 1000 miles when I still had the stock VW tune. My PCV was bad. If you're losing 1 or 2 psi across the rpm range from when you first got the APR, that may be your problem. But it could be that scoring too. I'm not an expert.


----------



## lomax (Mar 14, 2007)

Checked mine this morning, so just confirm i have a good cam?








It was taken on my cell phone


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (lomax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lomax* »_Checked mine this morning, so just confirm i have a good cam?

It was taken on my cell phone

you have a 2 piece cam, yes.


----------



## sinned (Jan 28, 2006)

what are the torque settings for these bolts once I get them off?


----------



## ssaffioti (Apr 9, 2006)

9/05 Build date GLI... I've got the 'A' cam :-( Hopefully mine won't wear out. 
Sinned - The bolts weren't particularly tight holding the plate on, so I just snugged them up pretty good by hand. I just made sure everything was as clean as possible before re-assembling.


_Modified by ssaffioti at 10:40 PM 5-31-2008_


----------



## MountainTravler (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: (ssaffioti)*

10/06.. I should be fine right?


----------



## hypoxia (May 19, 2007)

*Re: How to check which cam revision you have...DIY (NoRegrets78)*

Had a low fuel pressure code pop up so I decided it was time to check...








"A" cam. No bueno. But I haven't checked the follower. I couldn't get to the banjo fitting and ran out of time/patience.


----------



## iGen3 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: How to check which cam revision you have...DIY (hypoxia)*

for the banjo, I slid a long format 8mm triple square up there and then turned the hex shaft of it with an open end wrench
oh, and the bolts on my fuel pump were T30 not T27..


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: How to check which cam revision you have...DIY (iGen3)*

I rently added a new hpfp, and the cam follower looked good, but I'm usure if I have a A or B-cam? I have a 06 so I'm worried. Can this be replaced under warranty? If not how much to replace myself? Thanks anyone for some info. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sinned (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: How to check which cam revision you have...DIY (panzer 2.3)*

Just checked my camshaft yesterday, I have a early 06 Passat built in Oct of 2005 and I have the "B" cam, so really there is no timeframe of which cars had what. The usage of different cams might well be sporadic and hard to distinguish which car got what. Maybe only corporate VW might have the necessary paperwork to determine that, but for now the best method is to take off the vacuum pump and check that way, it only took me 20 mins from start to finish.
btw, make sure to dab some blue loctite during reassembly as I noticed some residue loctite on it when I removed the vacuum pump bolts. This is necessary as the bolts are not that tight, letting the loctite do the job of holding the bolts rather than torquing the bolts really tight.


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: How to check which cam revision you have...DIY (sinned)*

I'm gonna do it soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## naphi_shift (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: How to check which cam revision you have...DIY (panzer 2.3)*

where can i get a copy of this *cam TSB?*


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: How to check which cam revision you have...DIY (naphi_shift)*

Is this the one you are looking for?































_Modified by saaber2 at 7:56 AM 2-27-2009_


----------



## saucer (Nov 1, 2007)

So is there any way to get VW to honor this TSB and provide the parts or service under warranty? I checked my goods yesterday & luckily I have the 2-piece cam, but my follower will need to be replaced soon. I would love to get a "free" follower and just throw it in myself, rather than leaving my car at the stealership for a day...


----------



## Pheyd (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (saucer)*

I'm gonna check out my cam/follower once its gets warmer outside
Should I find its an A cam with the follower damaged whats the cost to replace the follower/cam? (i'm not under warantee anymore).


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: How to check which cam revision you have...DIY (iGen3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iGen3* »_for the banjo, I slid a long format 8mm triple square up there and then turned the hex shaft of it with an open end wrench
oh, and the bolts on my fuel pump were T30 not T27..

My car is apart and I need to get a 8mm triple square. Do you know where I could buy one? Already checked autozone and Home Depot.


----------



## hypoxia (May 19, 2007)

*Re: (saucer)*

I had the low pressure code come up and checked my cam and it's the "a" cam (see above). So I printed out the TSB (shown above) and took it to the VW service shop I go to for oil changes and warranty work. I talked to the guy there and told him about the code (which I had cleared) and that I had a TSB that said, "blah blah blah". I told them I wanted the fuel pump, pump cam follower, and intake camshaft looked at. 
They replaced the fuel pressure sensor (part #06E906051K), fuel gauge sending unit (#1T0906093F), and fuel pump (#1K0919051BH). This was all done under warranty. No more, no less was done. I still have the "A" cam from the dealership service department. 
I'm going to order a couple of cam followers and check mine and see if they put a new one in. I plan on putting in a AWE HPFP upgrade if I can get the updated REVO stage 2+ software. I'm not at all worried about running the upgraded HPFP on the "A" cam (I see no visible damage) as long as it is checked and maintained regularly. 
Saucer: I doubt that VW will give you a follower to throw in yourself. If you do have to leave your car at the stealership for warranty work at least you should get a rental if you need it. 
dmorrow: I got some triple squares off amazon for really cheap. They are complete crap. Spend more and get some from http://www.ecstuning.com/ or somewhere else. I should hope they'll be better.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: (hypoxia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypoxia* »_
dmorrow: I got some triple squares off amazon for really cheap. They are complete crap. Spend more and get some from http://www.ecstuning.com/ or somewhere else. I should hope they'll be better.


Thanks. I ended up finding some at probably the fifth store I went to. Strange part was the pack of four cost less than $6. I should have checked to see if I needed one before I took everything apart.


----------



## Gtiupb2002 (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: How to check which cam revision you have...DIY (marf34)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marf34* »_Thanks for the DIY.
Do all US A3's come with the B version CAM? 









I would also like to know this. Im going to check my cf as soon as i get a chance. But if I dont have to check my cam that would be great. 
Thanks


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: How to check which cam revision you have...DIY (Gtiupb2002)*

I think the general concensous is the cam follower should be checked regardless of which cam.


----------



## paisat (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: How to check which cam revision you have...DIY (dmorrow)*

Just checked mine today and I have the B version cam. I have a 2006 passat with a build date of june 2005.


----------



## seattheodore (May 5, 2009)

*Re: How to check which cam revision you have...DIY (paisat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paisat* »_Just checked mine today and I have the B version cam. I have a 2006 passat with a build date of june 2005.

this is amazing and very good for you... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CuriousGeorge709 (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: How to check which cam revision you have...DIY (seattheodore)*

does anyone have the VW TSB - it seems to haave been pulled from every site where it was posted - including the lnk above, even the VW TSB # would be fine. I have a printed copy of the Audi TSB from the goapr site.
I have 06 GLI,VUIN ending in 37545, not sure of build date
having my cam follower and cam checjked tomorrow. my car is ortiginally american and VW customer care says only warranty remaining is rust perforation. Local stealership service manager is checking to see if there is any warranty remaining as he belives I should be covered on 5yrs / 160000km (100k miles) for powertrain.
thoughts / experiences?
I believe I threw random misfire and low rail fuel pressure codes about two months ago, cleared them and no re-currence to my knowledge. I had CEL for 24hrs earlier this week but mysteriouslyt went away. having codes checked (but not cleared if they point to cam follower failure) tomorrow as well.


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: How to check which cam revision you have...DIY (saaber2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saaber2* »_ Is this the one you are looking for?






























_Modified by saaber2 at 7:56 AM 2-27-2009_

should be there


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: How to check which cam revision you have...DIY (RABIDRABBIT1983)*

FYI you can buy individual TSBs from VW for $2 here: 
http://www.vw.ddsltd.com/cgi-b...NY=VW
I am not sure if they are all available or not at that site though


----------



## nemisis41 (Jul 21, 2008)

goin2fast said:


> So I am hoping.


 Me too, I'm out of warranty by TIME not Milage, only 49K, apr stage1 after first week, stage2 after first year, I drive it pretty hard at times too, not that I break any laws or anything, it was at the track REALLY


----------



## mxpx09rawker (Dec 26, 2003)

Sorry to bring this thread back from the dead, but I was wondering what the source of this information is. The reason I am asking is that I recently had my cam follower fail. Long story short, VW said my 2008 was not covered by the extended warranty (therefore, I assumed I had the "B" cam). I had the dealership techs save the cam and follower for me and it is definitely an "A" cam according to these pictures. I have opened a claim with VW and therefore I would like to know the source of this information about the differences in the two cams so I have evidence supporting my claim.

<p>Here is a comparison on how to tell which cam you have:<p><IMG SRC="http://www.swankmonkey.com/images/20tcam/A_vs_B_cam.jpg" BORDER="0"><BR><BR>
<i>Modified by syntrix at 8:18 PM 3-25-2008</i>[/QUOTE]


----------



## A3Ryan (Apr 23, 2012)

NoRegrets78 said:


> If you are out of warranty, yes you will have to pay. TSB's are different from recalls as they only are in effect for a certain time, and only during warranty.<p>If you made it to 60k miles though, chances are you have the B cam.


I have not checked mine yet but I just had fuel cuts and threw a fuel rail system pressure too low, fuel pressure regulator 2 performance, and fuel trim malfunction codes today so i know the follower is done and mine finally went out at 112,600 on the clock


----------



## CajunSpike (Mar 11, 2009)

Bought an 08 gti, used with 90k miles on it. Don't know the repair history of the car. Build date late 07.
Read about all this stuff with the follower and pulled mine...this is what it looked like. 
Left side is new one...right side is the one pulled from engine. 









Have not yet checked the cam type, but currently running ok with no codes.


----------



## maciathc (Feb 5, 2008)

*Nice, that's what I needed*

:thumbup:


----------

